# UFC 128 Prelims Announced



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

> New York, NY, March 2, 2011 – Spike TV will telecast live undercard bouts from UFC 128: Shogun vs. Jones on Saturday, March 19 at 9:00 PM ET/6:00 PM PT from the Prudential Center in Newark, NJ. The one-hour telecast will lead directly into UFC 128: Shogun vs. Jones which airs LIVE on pay-per-view at 10:00 PM ET.
> 
> Edson Barboza (7-0), a native of Rio de Janeiro, is undefeated in his first seven mixed martial arts fights, impressively ending six of them by KO or TKO. The 24 year-old lightweight made his UFC debut at UFC 123 in November, 2010, defeating Mike Lullo via a third round TKO. Currently training with The Armory in Jupiter, Fla, a victory for Barboza on national television over the tough veteran Anthony Njokuani would be a major boost in his ascent up the 155lb ranks.
> 
> ...


Source​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ya..ya..prelims..Luis Cane..blabala...who cares...

Who is that girl? O_O


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

First off, who is that chick?

Im surprised about the Prelim selection, especially the Cane / Marshall fight.

With Dan Miller and Ricardo Almeida being PPv regulars, its a bit of a shock to see them not even make the Prelim card, especially Miller coming off a win (albeit a split decision).

Then you have Tibau and Pelligrino who are usually in exciting bouts, and Benevidez.

I guess these days there is always Facebook (hopefully).

Maybe they are just show-casing Cane for another promotion, 3 losses in a row would be a definite cut, but then Marshall shouldn't be too hard of a task. Im thinking they told Bellator we will showcase him for you guys on free tv when he loses to Vemola, in return you forget about the Jonathan Brookings contract troubles, Now that Marshall is filling in, that changes that theory.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

guycanada said:


> who is that chick?


Fixed.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks so much like Carano. Supersmokinultrahot.




And honestly I didn't know Miller was still in the UFC. Did he lost three then get a split dec win? Talk about holding on by a hair.


----------



## yogibear (Feb 16, 2011)

bro ufc needs new girls like that one right there <3<3


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

ya it is Carano, googled it..

Is that Randy's secret to beating Lyoto?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Random pic of Gina rules this thread.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

actually kinda "ruined" it since we're barely talking bout the prelims

but yes, the pic is highly distractive and fairly entertaining ^^


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

she can be in my full guard anyday.



sorry for more posts about the pic, but you asked for it


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, what are we talking about again?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

You can't honestly expect anyone to read that article with that picture there. 

It just can't be done man.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

guycanada said:


> First off, who is that chick?


Jaime Koeppe


guycanada said:


> ya it is Carano, googled it..


Carano doesn't have an ass anywhere near that.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I can only see a pic, i thought you would post information?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Jaime Koeppe
> 
> Carano doesn't have an ass anywhere near that.


WARNING!!!!

Googling Jamie Koeppe is highly destructive to your day. Please take caution and make a window of at least 7 hours to accommodate the inevitable...


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

She looks hot there. If she had good neck dexterity and doesn't whine about lock-jaw, i'd be all about that.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> Jaime Koeppe
> 
> Carano doesn't have an ass anywhere near that.


This. Gina actually has almost no curves at all in the waist & ass department. She is very straight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have not read 1 word of the article. Every time i try to go in this thread to read it i instantly go in a trance of looking at the picture.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ape City said:


> This. Gina actually has almost no curves at all in the waist & ass department. She is very straight.


All about the hips and booty!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

God damnit!!!!!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> All about the hips and booty!


damn skippy.

I still cant manage to read the article.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ape City said:


> damn skippy.
> 
> I still cant manage to read the article.


I didn't read it!  
*F IT!*


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> I didn't read it!
> *F IT!*


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

> New York, NY, March 2, 2011 – Spike TV will telecast live undercard bouts from UFC 128: Shogun vs. Jones on Saturday, March 19 at 9:00 PM ET/6:00 PM PT from the Prudential Center in Newark, NJ. The one-hour telecast will lead directly into UFC 128: Shogun vs. Jones which airs LIVE on pay-per-view at 10:00 PM ET.
> 
> Edson Barboza (7-0), a native of Rio de Janeiro, is undefeated in his first seven mixed martial arts fights, impressively ending six of them by KO or TKO. The 24 year-old lightweight made his UFC debut at UFC 123 in November, 2010, defeating Mike Lullo via a third round TKO. Currently training with The Armory in Jupiter, Fla, a victory for Barboza on national television over the tough veteran Anthony Njokuani would be a major boost in his ascent up the 155lb ranks.
> 
> ...


For all of you who couldnt read the article i thought i would help out.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_Sorry man, i don't wanna be a jerk or anything, just wanna educate these poor guys..._
I'll rep you for your effort! Nice job! :thumbsup:

And ... for all of you who don't wanna read the article i thought i would help out also 

Did you know this woman is Italian, Afro-Brazilian, Filipino and Russian?! And she came out Canadian!!!
Daaaaamn! 









I can definitely see some brazilian and russian in that pic!

PS: i'm a perv...i'm done :shame02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So does that chick have any more revealing pics..>_>


----------

